# Is this my 4th little boy ? Guesses please just for fun x



## Apple111

Hi all ive never done the nub or skull thing before thought I'd just see what u think for fun x thanks in advance


----------



## Apple111

This was 13+ 1 by the way &#65039;xx


----------



## Apple111

Anyone :)


----------



## Gym knickers

I'm not great at this but the skull maybe looks boy to me. Hopefully you get some other more experienced guesses though!


----------



## 6lilpigs

tiny boy lean too but the main nub detail just isnt there! Any other pics?? :)


----------



## Apple111

Hi thanks for replies , no this is only pic we were given I wish I'd asked for more now ! Thanks for looking though, I keep looking at different theories and changing my mind ha..either boy or girl would be a blessing so we will see. I will update at my 20 week scan.. X


----------



## Apple111

Bump


----------



## lau86

Guessing :blue:


----------



## george83

His head looks like all my scan photos which are boys. A very rude question but do you have a preference?


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## Apple111

Hi thanks for relplies :)if I'm honest if would be nice to have a girl as I have 3 boys but we also have one angel baby so really just want a healthy little baba :) I love my boys and would be just as happy with another as would be good little play mate for my youngest as other two are teenagers :) 
It's interesting how the scan looks like your boys as I actually found my scan pic yesterday from my youngest at exactly same stage and skull looks a lot different .. I will update when we find out .. If we are blessed with another blue bundle we will sabe loads ha as got everything !! X :)


----------



## Apple111

George83 i just noticed you have three boys and one angel like me &#65039;xx 

Love my boys my eldest so close now af teenagers x


----------



## Apple111

Hi thanks for guessing guys :) 

George84 it's funny you saying that about scan pics as I found my last scan pic by coincidence earlier of last baba at same stage but skull looks lot rounder at the front .. So confusing ha x pink or blue is a blessing :) 

Anyone else ?


----------



## EverythingXd

I'll guess boy :blue: because of skull looking like mine too. The scan you have that looks different, was it a bit earlier? Only, the skull on my DS2 scan looked different but he was only 11+3 ish. By the time he got to 20 weeks it was all rounded like my DS1 pics. It seems to me to be a lot more rounded by nearer 13 weeks.

I have 2 boys and think I have another on the way. Like you, I have a slight preference for girl this time but love my boys and after having 2 hideous MCs a healthy baby boy would also be a dream :cloud9:


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, thanks for replies &#55357;&#56836;lots of boys guesses ha.. Might end up saving some money after all then haha x 

My scan pic was at the same stage so we wil see im def going to find out so will update &#65039;xx


----------



## george83

Apple111 said:


> Hi thanks for relplies :)if I'm honest if would be nice to have a girl as I have 3 boys but we also have one angel baby so really just want a healthy little baba :) I love my boys and would be just as happy with another as would be good little play mate for my youngest as other two are teenagers :)
> It's interesting how the scan looks like your boys as I actually found my scan pic yesterday from my youngest at exactly same stage and skull looks a lot different .. I will update when we find out .. If we are blessed with another blue bundle we will sabe loads ha as got everything !! X :)

I always think after 3 boys I'd love a girl but when I think of how close 4 boys could be it always melts my heart a little bit. 

I don't think we'll be trying for another so I'm going to stalk this thread now to see what you're having


----------



## shobbs

Do you mind me asking what is meant by looking as a boy skull???


----------



## KateMc84

I'm going to guess boy :)


----------



## Apple111

Apparently the skull shape of male and female have slight differences and some claim this can be identified on us scans. I think a lot of it is just for fun though ;) 

I'll def update soon as I find out &#65039;xx


----------



## Apple111

Hi all, thought is just put a little update. I submitted three scan pictures to gender expert for skull and ramzi predictions and they just sent reply predicting GIRL !! With detailed explanation why they came to that conclusion ..Just to confuse me haha 
I'll update after 20 week scan xx


----------



## donnarobinson

Good luck hope u get a pink bundle :) I can't tell from that scan picture I also have three boys I'd love a girl no more for us tho well at least not for the near future X


----------



## Jessicahide

I'm thinking girl. xxx


----------



## KirstenLou

my guess is girl, good luck x


----------



## Apple111

Hi all thanks for guesses. I have booked a private gender scan for the 10th August :) be interesting to see what they say x I'll update :)


----------



## HappyAnjeL

I'm totally guessing but I think girl..


----------



## Hotbump

:pink: can't wait for you to find out! I also have three boys and one angel.


----------



## embeth

I think I see a tiny bit of the nub and it looks girl to me! My 4th ended up being a girl after 3 boys! The skull on her scan was identical to my 3rd boy! Good luck for your scan xx


----------



## Jessicahide

Not long now until your scan then :happydance: <3


----------



## Apple111

I know ....exiting &#65039;xx I will send update :)


----------



## Apple111

Ive asked Babybond details of scan and they said scan will be 2d but once they have done they will switch in 3d for a bit at the end. I'm really hoping we can get a good can pic , I'll post it if I do ;)


----------



## calliebaby

I swear, if you end up with a girl, I'm trying for a forth.lol


----------



## Jessicahide

calliebaby said:


> I swear, if you end up with a girl, I'm trying for a forth.lol

You should just go for it!


----------



## Apple111

Haha , we will c hopefully baby will be good and let us find out and not have his/ her legs crossed ! I'll update Tomoz &#65039;xx


----------



## george83

Stalking still, I'm so nervous for you, I feel like I'm living out my hopes for a girl through you!!


----------



## Jessicahide

Any news yet xxxx


----------



## Hotbump

Stalking :ninja:


----------



## Apple111

Hi all sorry for late update busy with toddler :) 
Well had scan and our baba is very clearly a very active little BOY !! Ha x 

Scan amazing.. Was bit shocked with gender expert predicting girl lol.. But really chuffed now.. I'll try and update scan pics 3d pics amazing of his little face.. So In love with my little dude already &#65039;xx &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Jessicahide

Apple111 said:


> Hi all sorry for late update busy with toddler :)
> Well had scan and our baba is very clearly a very active little BOY !! Ha x
> 
> Scan amazing.. Was bit shocked with gender expert predicting girl lol.. But really chuffed now.. I'll try and update scan pics 3d pics amazing of his little face.. So In love with my little dude already &#65039;xx &#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;

Congratulations on your little boy xxxxx


----------



## george83

Congratulations!! 4 boys - wow!! I'm actually really jealous


----------



## Hotbump

Congratulations hun :)


----------



## EverythingXd

Aah that's lovely news, congratulations! :blue:


----------



## calliebaby

Congrats!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

